# Whats with all the junk?



## Blort (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi....used to sell fish years ago on aquabid.com......there used to be alot of nice fish there. WHAT HAPPENED. I noticed that most of the fish in the CT and plakat sections are garbage. Well the plakat section has only fighters. I started selling again and I noticed that prices are down as well....no one wants $20 fish but they'll take $15 bettas  . Did something happen in the past few years that I'm unaware of? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
On another note what.....I'm interested in knowing what the betta community is interested in seeing/buying. Are there specific things that the Thai breeders have that people want to be able to get in the U.S.A.? I used to ask this question here before and got good feedback.


----------



## Blort (Mar 3, 2007)

BTW my seller name is Dogsnfish....same as my old fishforums.com name.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

*aquabid*

uh plakats ARE fighters. In plakat section, you will only find short fin bettas or can also be called fighters or whatever they want to call it as long as they have short rounded tails. CT section people still sell pretty fish. I really don't see anything is wrong at all. What really is wrong with those 2 sections again? I really don't see its wrong for people who want to pay $15 instead of $20


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Things come and go. One month there's nothing happening, and the next, WHAMMO!
You never know what you're going to find, especially in the specialized catagories. I'm not really sure why this is the case. I think that when something starts selling well, people start trying to sell it. When sales drop off, the sellers cut back again. It's not really a cycle, but you could almost call it one. The only thing that's certain is that eventually crowntails and other bettas will be hot again, and that will bring the buyers, and that in turn will bring more sellers.
If we saw more of the non-_splendens_ Bettas suddenly become available, I think the interest in them would revive the Betta category all around.


----------



## Blort (Mar 3, 2007)

khachdatinh said:


> uh plakats ARE fighters. In plakat section, you will only find short fin bettas or can also be called fighters or whatever they want to call it as long as they have short rounded tails. CT section people still sell pretty fish. I really don't see anything is wrong at all. What really is wrong with those 2 sections again? I really don't see its wrong for people who want to pay $15 instead of $20


Sorry.... I wasn't specific enough.....there are great fish there....but not in the USA. Look at the U.S. CT's (exclude mine) and look at the Thai ones.

I know plakats are fighters.....short tail, round tail, plakat, all names for the same thing. My point is that there are not as many colored/fancy varieties of plakats that aren't HM. Upon further inspection I noticed that people are puting non HM plakats in the HM plakat section......I wonder why. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Salt,
U talking about bubble nesters, mouth brooders, both? I always keep some of the basic wilds around just in case. I mean I have a few pairs (simplex, pi, and pugnax) floating around the cichlid room and they toss out a few babies once in a while....


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

*aquabid*

.......................................................


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Blort. Its sad to say that not that many bettas are being sold in the USA and Thiland continues to be the best place to get what your looking for (quality/fins/colour ect...)

I live in Canada and its even worce! 

Another reason you may not see that manny bettas up from the USA is because HM's are hot right now, as are Dragons. But If you knwo were to look you can still get greatb ettas out there. Also for prices being cheeper they definately are (I was very happy as I imported some a month ago and I got to save a bit as the canadian $ is higher than the USA) this is because there is a very slugish demand for bettas. You guys int he US are cuting back and not spending as much and this is reflected in the sales of the fish. Many bettas breeders are just trying to recover some of there time and money spent before the bettas are to old.


----------



## Reena499 (Sep 9, 2008)

There was a time when i'd read "Resident," and shout "hey that's me!" but this is ridiculous.Third table: all tokens, probability that an email containing it is spam. (formula to calculate probability biased to avoid false positives. "good email is junk" which is worse than a false negative "bad email is not junk").
--------------------------
Reena499

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## Reena499 (Sep 9, 2008)

Reena499 said:


> There was a time when i'd read "Resident," and shout "hey that's me!" but this is ridiculous.Third table: all tokens, probability that an email containing it is spam. (formula to calculate probability biased to avoid false positives. "good email is junk" which is worse than a false negative "bad email is not junk").
> --------------------------
> Reena499
> 
> ...


----------

